# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Опасное ПО - ReGet Deluxe

## Delta

Не используйте лицензионный ReGet, иначе вы можете вместо скачанного архива обнаружить в нем послание от горе-разработчиков вида (readme.txt):

"This file donwloaded with cracked version of ReGet Deluxe."

Разработчики (если их так можно назвать) ReGet Delux решили всех переплюнуть в защите ПО - и удалять файлы даже "лицензированным" пользователям, при этом не обременяя себя корректной реализацией системы авторизации - с ней проблемы уже более года(!). Их вообще не волнуют права пользователя, ущерб, трафик, потраченное время - им не за чем об этом думать. Они первые додумались до того, что на западе даже в бреду не сделают - до "агрессивной" защиты, удаляя информацию пользователей. При этом никогда ReGet не назовет свою "очередную" версию - бетой, а тем более более точным "очень сырая бета"... И не будет у них на сайте никаких предупреждений, что их выдающиеся "девелоперы" могут подсунуть в очередной версии сами не знают что - но этого вполне может хватить для уничтожения данных или всей системы.

Насколько мне известно, это первый прецендент такого рода, не только в Росии - пожалуй и в мире.

Номер моей лицензии, ReGet Deluxe:

REGDX-7ZP54-XR3SR-BPZGB-JJ7KV-6M2VS

P.S. какой вообще нужно иметь "менталитет", чтобы заниматься разработкой такого "уникального" ПО ?! Или каким местом организма они смогли до такого додуматься ?!...

P.P.S. стране нужно знать своих "героев":
  Development Team -
       Michail Bakhtin, Semyon Semakov, Michail Kosovtsov

----------

